# Need advise on new HT system and setup



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi There,

Getting my new house built :hsd: and setting up a Home Teather in my basement. My room is 14 feet wide by 19 feet long. Good thing is my basement is not finished yet and able to setup it as I please.

I've already purchased a Panasonic PT-AX200U HD projector with a 120 inch screen. ( any comments ?)

*HT System:* I am looking at a new HT system. Got a budget of +- 2000$. Looking for a receiver + speakers. What do go guys suggest ? Dont really mind 5.1 or 7.1. I like to watch sports, movies and play xbox. 

*Setup:*: Since my basement is not finished, I am able to complete the setup as I wish. I was thinking of putting the Projector approx 16 feet away from the screen mounted on my ceiling. I would then pass all my wires on the ceiling and use wall brackets (next to all speakers and next to all my systems) so wires dont show. I will put all of my systems ( Blu-Ray, XBox, TV receiver and Receiver) all together. I will pass an HDMI wire from my Projector to my Receiver. Then I can plug my blu-ray, xbox and tv receiver on my receiver and all this in HD. Does it make sense ? Any other idea ? 

Thank you for taking the time to help me setup up my new HT system. :T Any comments and feedbacks are welcome.

Regards,


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you mind 2.1? Because that'll give you a way better budget for a sub and mains


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

If it can do the job, then great. Not closed to any idea but i would prefer more speakers if better. My budget can extend to 2500$.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

PSB has speakers on sale at alot of places and are very good granted 5.1 would eat up the budget pretty quick but they are surely worth a look. With a room that size you will want some room filling speakers. 
A Top Pick AVR is the Onkyo 608 and they have other awesome receivers that will fit the bill as well.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I was in a similar situation in terms of budget this is what I can recommend.

PSB T45 $479 B-Stock 
PSB C40 $239 B-Stock 
PSB B15 $229 B-Stock 
Free shipping 
Tax applicable if living in CA. 

These 5 come from DMC Electroincs the color is Sienna unfortunately since black ash is no longer available for the T45's since this is last generation model. But the manufactures warranty is still being honored. 

Choice of Subs 

SVS PB10-NSD $499
HSU VTF-1 $449

Shipping not included.

Choice of Receiver 

Onkyo 707 $449.99
Onkyo 807 $499.99

These are refurbished by the manufacture and offer at a lower cost they will also carry the full manufactures warranty. 

So your total cost will be from $1845.99 - $1945.99/ shipping not included, Hope this helps in your hunt for good sound.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Italbro said:


> If it can do the job, then great. Not closed to any idea but i would prefer more speakers if better. My budget can extend to 2500$.


sweet. We'll have you get 3.1 at the very least so that fronts are seamless

Subwoofer - http://jtrspeakers.com/home-audio/captivator/
Subwoofer Amp - This or This or this or this or this or this or something from some other companies like Peavey, QSC, and Crest. Buy it used on ebay or craigslist. The point is to have 12-3000 watts of power on hand "just in case".

Which leaves us ~1200 for speakers... to which I have a couple recommendations:

1) On clearance so you only have this choice of Rosewood veneer but excellent speakers... the towers alone could easily sell for more than that:

Or 

Mains - http://www.emptek.com/e55ti.php
Center - http://www.emptek.com/e5ci.php

Or 

Mains - http://www.nhthifi.com/Four_2?sc=12&category=3773
Center - http://www.nhthifi.com/Three-C?sc=12&category=3774

To name a few options. Paired with that monster sub it'll more than do the trick. If you really want surrounds you can always get something like the Behringer 2030p's instead of matching surrounds!


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

I am pretty sold to the Onkyo 608. Read many reviews and seam to be a very good product for the price.

As far as speaker, ive heard many mix reviews on BOSE. Worth spending money on it ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Good choice on the receiver but I believe you can do better than Bose for the amount of money they are asking for their product.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Italbro said:


> I am pretty sold to the Onkyo 608. Read many reviews and seam to be a very good product for the price.
> 
> As far as speaker, ive heard many mix reviews on BOSE. Worth spending money on it ?
> 
> Thanks!


Think of Bose as a stained glass window. You'd use it to.uh... whatever whatever staind glass windows are for. But you wouldn't want to look through it to see the other side (or in this case, here the music on the other side)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The PSB's will blow the doors off the Bose anyday in sound and volume.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in total agreement about being able to get much better value when not using Bose. I am a huge fan of PSB Speakers and believe them to be excellent Speakers irrespective of price.

Ares recommendations for Subwoofer and AVR are right on as well. I am quite fond of Onkyo's 700 Series are they offer a platform with much room to grow.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

AHHA....ok, wont touch bose...like that stained glass example. I'll look into PSBs speakers.

As far as Setup, does it make sense ? I see the Onkyo as a HDMI output. I would plug this to my projector and I can plug all of my other electronics directly to the Onkyo. Is that the optimal way ?

Thanks!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, you would plug all your gear into the AVR then one HDMI cable to the projector.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Ares,

I am reading reviews on the PSB speakers you mentionned and looks like its old stuff, still good but old. Is that possible or am I looking at the wrong stuff.

Sorry for all those questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

PSB has updated their Image line recently, some of the reviews maybe a few years old it still holds valid today, I have listened to both lines of Images and couldn't hear a difference.

No worries ask away, also the Image T5s which replaced the T45's are a little more than double the price of the T45's. What part of the U.S. are you in? maybe there's a dealer near you so you can give them an audition.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

I am from Canada, montreal Quebec...so hard to find retail but sure I can find something.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a list 

*The Sony Store*
9197 Boulevard De l\'Acadie
Montreal QC H4N 3K1
Canada 514-905-04282 


*Centre Hi Fi*
7140 Rue St-Hubert
Montreal QC H2S 2M9
Canada 514-273-0655
514-273-9545 (fax)


*Studio 1006*
1394 rue Sauve Est
Montreal QC H2C 2A2
Canada 514-384-2215
514-384-2215 (fax)

*Stereo Plus - Maison du Son*
1112, Mont-Royal Est
Montral QC H2J 1X8
Canada 514-523-1101
http://www.stereoplus.com

*Son Ideal*
1409 rue Bishop
Montreal QC H3G2E4 
Canada 514-842-9596

*Centre Hi Fi*
385 Ste- Catherine Ouest
Montreal QC H3B 1A4
Canada 514-288-1300
514-288-0655 (fax)

*Stéréo Plus St-Jean*
989, boul. Du Séminaire Nord
St-jean-sur-richelie QC J3A 1K1
Canada 450-349-1199
http://www.stereoplus.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Paradigm is also another choice. They should have some dealers in CA since they are in Canada. The Monitor series should fit in your budget and give you some great sound for the money.

Ryhmik Audio, Epik Subwoofers are a couple other choices for subs that will give you plenty-o-bass.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers

I always wanted to try a complete set of HTD's level 3 speakers. A 5.1 looks to be at around $1,700 with the sub and the Bookshelf rear channels (no shipping?). If you go with the bi/dipole for the rear the price is about $80 more.

I have used the level 2 centers for a Left Right on a system and I was impressed. Had an issue with one of the centers and the tech support was excellent.

Their subs are my favorite as they have external amps so no need for a power outlet near the sub's final position.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Men,

I am using Paradigm CTR and PSB surround speakers but I have replaced the drivers (speakers) with Focal drivers until I build cabinets and crossovers. Right now there are a pair of Focal sat.'s with a center speaker. I would use these Focal speakers as front mains and buy a pair of B&W DM 303's for surrounds @less then 300 per pair buy 2 or 4 (5.1 or 7.1. The Focal speakers are closing soon on ebay and the B&W's bought anywhere. You can add the Donon (my choice as well. 

Go to Zalytron see what speaker builders are using for raw drivers. Invest in nice wire interconnects and speaker wire.

Wish I was buying speakers but I am redoing speaker wires and top connectors. Nice buy on thes Focal drivers. Hi-end stuff if 1-2 yrs old no matter. $600+ excellent price for hi quality.

Gregr


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

The sale on Focal 706's (L/C/R three piece) has ended without a bid Start @ $649 Buy it Now @ $850. I am sure this will relist at a lower start price or longer run @ auction. Take a look @ "completed auctions" 
Good luck.

Gregr


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Thankgs Gregr.

QUestion for you. what do you mean by : Invest in nice wire interconnects and speaker wire.

Can you give me example, links, pics ? 

Now its the time for me to start buidling, passing wires, putting wall plates...so once its over, cant change.

Thank you!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't spend big money on wire or connectors, you can save that coin for better components for your system. Alot of people don't see the point in it as well as i, unless you have ""golden ears". JMHO.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I Absolutely love Focal, but definitely recommend restraint on large expenditures on Cables. I do appreciate quality Connectors and do use WBT Connectors on some of my Cables, but only added once System was complete.

For those starting out, Cables should be relatively low in importance. Especially if on a tight budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Kind of lost me over here and I apologise if I look stupid but not sure why I would use these. All my systems will be connected with HDMI cables except for my XBOX which as the RGB. Not sure why I would need WBT connectors. 

I will also have a wall plate for my speakers (http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/MCM-/50-9021).

Would you suggest something else ?


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Italbro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kind of lost me over here and I apologise if I look stupid but not sure why I would use these. All my systems will be connected with HDMI cables except for my XBOX which as the RGB. Not sure why I would need WBT connectors.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. Just make sure to use decent 12-14 gauge speaker wire (in-case you put larger speakers later) and any HDMI's you want to use will be fine. If your HDMI runs are under 10 feet the quality of the cable means almost nothing. Digital is Digital, don't be told you need gold plating or oxygen free copper. Just be sure it isn't SO cheap that the cable can kink or be damaged by sharp edges.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

When I wrote about picking out some "nice cable" I simply wanted you to get a sense that almost anything is better then what is sent with new equipment. Power cables and speaker cable etc. that are packaged with most new AV equipment is usually minimal. This is one area where manufactures cut cost enabling a more competitive price.

Look for high purity copper. Oxygen free copper(OFC) usually 99.9% pure copper or better. Monster cable is very competitive OFC speaker wire. With monster cable you sometimes have to look hard for the OFC designation but I believe all Monster is OFC. There are better cables but you need UL listed CL2 orCL3 for in-wall use to meet building code.
The Cable co. has Kimber Kable for $2.90 per foot. it is a 9ga. assorted strand size individually insulated wire strands are braided together reducing EMI(electromagnetic Interference) RFI(Radio Frequency Interference). For a quick lesson in wire technology today go to Furutech.com. It is my opinion they have approached building wire with a cost no object approach. However, their least expensive wire is beautiful wire for source component interconnects and power for my Denon and computer for instance (although I have moved up a little). When I finally buy into Krell equipment I will buy the top shelf wire. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=100-658

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=376

http://www.thecableco.com/prodListing.php?cat=77

This aught to give you things to think about. Live well.

Gregr


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> Power cables and speaker cable etc. that are packaged with most new AV equipment is usually minimal.


Yet perfectly sufficient for 95% of installations.



Gregr said:


> Look for high purity copper. Oxygen free copper(OFC) usually 99.9% pure copper or better. Monster cable is very competitive OFC speaker wire. With monster cable you sometimes have to look hard for the OFC designation but I believe all Monster is OFC. There are better cables but you need UL listed CL2 orCL3 for in-wall use to meet building code.
> The Cable co. has Kimber Kable for $2.90 per foot. it is a 9ga.


dude, do you know how hard 9 awg wire is to work with?

14awg is more than enough for pretty much any home theater, and for in-house wiring, a dual run of 14 awg for an effective 11 awg is way easier to work with than 10 or 9 awg. 

...and 2.90 per foot is a lot. You can find perfectly fine cable for WAY cheaper. For example

this is excess yet still around $0.50 a foot



> When I finally buy into Krell equipment I will buy the top shelf wire.


Not to get into some "wire argument" but for your sake I hope you don't. It's a waste of money. Then again, so is Krell equipment for the most part. As they say, spend it where it matters.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like somebody has a case of "Locus Disease"

http://locus-design.com/cynosure_usb.html

$2849 for 3FT of USB...

_The layers consist of cotton, carbon fiber, Teflon, Mylar, Nylon, silver plated copper braid, and many more materials that I will not reveal. All Cynosure's are hand built, burned in, and evaluated in one of my reference systems, by me personally. _


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

XD i just saw the picture.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I was not suggesting he buy the 2.90 per ft cable..., he needs CL2- CL3 Rated for in wall use. I was suggesting there is better cable than Monster in the market. In fact I use Furutech and Neotech wire with their UPOCC (Ultra pure [99.99999%] Ohno Continuous Cast Copper) except for MIT speaker cable. I am going to replace those soon with..., you guessed it @ $128 per meter(DIY price)Furutech. 

I am not suggesting he start with the best. I believe most people can get by in life with average gear. Because most people lack the passion and appreciation for music that nearly all musicians and electricians have. As long as music sounds like music most of the people I know were satisfied - until they hear my music.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Gregr said:


> most people lack the passion and appreciation for music that nearly all musicians and electricians have.


_clearly a step up from the Nucleus in all areas: bigger, more resolving, *warmer*, *more real *and *tonally richer*… and way* more dimensional*. Wow, this *USB cable* is not only the cat's pajamas but the slippers and lounging robe as well!_ -Pretentious Fake Reviewer Guy 

You are starting to sound like this guy. Please, don't become this guy.. Please. I have a degree in computer networking and all the certification that goes with it. Buy quality analog cable (Within Reason) but don't get any expensive digital transport media. It is useless. Words like warmer, richer and dimensional cannot actually be calculated scientifically so B$ artisans love throwing them around about their products. 

We are getting off subject. What was the subject? Um, yeah. buyin some new stuff! Cheap stuff. Do it!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Gregr said:


> Power cables and speaker cable etc. that are packaged with most new AV equipment is usually minimal. This is one area where manufactures cut cost enabling a more competitive price.


They cut costs there because there is no audible/measurable difference.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

fitzwaddle said:


> They cut costs there because there is no audible/measurable difference.


Certainly the power cable doesn't affect anything. But if you do get one of those color coded 20ga speaker wire sets I would change those out. Don't know why they even include them.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

For my Degree I took and loved, Physics, Chem, Anatomy and Physiology I & II, and lots of Psychology. I do realize there are many reasons why we all hear things just a little different from each other. 

First whether or not I turn into anybody you dislike has nothing to do with me. In fact I suggest you will recreate this persona in many more people after me or until you find better reason not to. 

Second have you ever stopped accusing others of creating the things you fear and just think..., why do so many people who for the sake of science and keeping an open mind. They do try one of the lesser priced cables. Cables that are receiving rave reviews by the other half of the population. Like I did. I found a 1.8m Furutech Power Cable ($170 value) I bought for $35. I cut this in half and used .9M to wire my compute and .9M to wire my Denon AVR. 

What I heard was this new relaxed (everything played out clearly to a higher detail) between notes there is a great sense of calm I did not feel before. But there was some confusion, out of phase, timing of instrument reproduction was out of whack.

Just hear this, for those who have had the experience I have had with the right cables "no explanation is necessary". For those who have not had the experience, "No explanation is possible". You have to experience this phenomena for yourself before you will understand what the other half of the population is talking about.

But it is OK as long as you like your music. You do not need to worry about anybody else.

Gregr


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh by the by. The "out of phase music cleared up after awhile. Now It keeps getting better especially with each new cable and upgrades to some of the original Furutech. I Want all Furutech UPOCC cables. Want to hear something crazy..., I am near 60yrs. and just last year I found Furutech. Up until last year Monster, Audioquest, Esoteric were my flavorites.

Gregr


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Italbro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kind of lost me over here and I apologise if I look stupid but not sure why I would use these. All my systems will be connected with HDMI cables except for my XBOX which as the RGB. Not sure why I would need WBT connectors.
> 
> ...


WBT Connectors could be used on Speaker Terminals and if using an Outboard Amplifier. These are the places I use them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL...people, stop with the fight. I just need advise, no arguments 

That being said, let me know what you think.

Speaker wires (am able to get this for 45$ tax in with my rebate there or cheaper on ebay): http://www.thesource.ca/estore/prod...=Online&category=Speaker+Wire&product=2789387

7.2 HT Wall Plate (next to my Onkyo 708): http://cgi.ebay.ca/7-2-Home-Theater...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a9bdf4545

Speaker Wall plate for all my speakers and subs (7.2)...might not go with GLS but got the idea: http://cgi.ebay.ca/GLS-AUDIO-1-Spea...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad8b26276


Question: if i do go with banana plug, Do I need to have them everywhere:
- Speaker to speaker wall plate (2 + 2)
-Behind speaker wall plate to behind 7.2 HT wall plate (2 + 2)
-7.2 wall plate to Onkyo 708 ( 2 + 2)

so that means i need 6 Banana plug for each of my speaker ( so 7.2 would mean 9 * 6 = 54 plugs). Is my Math OK ??

My Xbox, BluRay, HD TV Receiver, HD Projector will all be connected with HDMI cables


Thank you!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Italbro said:


> Speaker wires (am able to get this for 45$ tax in with my rebate there or cheaper on ebay): http://www.thesource.ca/estore/prod...=Online&category=Speaker+Wire&product=2789387


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2789&seq=1&format=2

$23.24 (US) - not sure on shipping to Canada whether that spoils the deal though



Italbro said:


> 7.2 HT Wall Plate (next to my Onkyo 708): http://cgi.ebay.ca/7-2-Home-Theater...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4a9bdf4545


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=6707&seq=1&format=2

$20.79 (US)



Italbro said:


> Speaker Wall plate for all my speakers and subs (7.2)...might not go with GLS but got the idea: http://cgi.ebay.ca/GLS-AUDIO-1-Spea...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad8b26276


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=3324&seq=1&format=2

$2.58 (US) (note the shipping on that eBay item you listed - yikes - if you get all this stuff at monoprice instead, the shipping will be combined and I'm sure cheaper)




Italbro said:


> Question: if i do go with banana plug, Do I need to have them everywhere:
> - Speaker to speaker wall plate (2 + 2)
> -Behind speaker wall plate to behind 7.2 HT wall plate (2 + 2)
> -7.2 wall plate to Onkyo 708 ( 2 + 2)
> ...


It would be 8 for each speaker if you do them everywhere - L/R at speaker, L/R at wall plate, L/R at the 7.2 wall plate, L/R at receiver/amp. No, you don't really have to have them everywhere, or at all really, its just a convenience and a little bit of aesthetics. Check eBay for banana plugs (Nakamichi), that is one item that's cheaper there than monoprice.



Italbro said:


> My Xbox, BluRay, HD TV Receiver, HD Projector will all be connected with HDMI cables


Monoprice has those too - cheap, and good quality.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

, I cant count....technically its 12 in total per speakers based on my calculation. 8 as you mentionned but behind the wall plate to behind the speaker plate thats another 4. Ouch. 

Thanks for the info Fitz.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Italbro said:


> , I cant count....technically its 12 in total per speakers based on my calculation. 8 as you mentionned but behind the wall plate to behind the speaker plate thats another 4. Ouch.
> 
> Thanks for the info Fitz.


Oh, but inside the wall run, typically those connections would be either soldered, crimped, or screw connectors - since they are permanent, no need for banana plugs there for sure.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

It is one of the oldest discussions sure to raise some hackles. 

If you look closely at your speaker terminals, you will find they can be used in at least three different ways. One of course is the banana plug. I would strongly urge you to use the banana connector for all connections on the back of your pre-amp/amp. The speaker connections are so close together and so many. This will simplify your life and they do not vibrate loose like spades will. I recomend you cover bare metal with heatshrink or electrical tape (except for the banana itself (HA HA)).

As mentioned above you can also connect using spade connectors. This is a very nice connection and spades are usually cheaper than Banana's you can buy some very nice spade connectors for reasonable cost.

The third connection type is simply bare wire. If you turn the speaker terminal nut out you will see an 8 or 10 gauge hole in the terminal post. I recommend using bare wire for all connections where possible except the back of the receiver amp as noted above. Trim approximately .75" of insulation of the bare copper wire and slip into the hole in the post and hand tighten the nut over the bare wire only. Be very careful some speaker terminals are only made of plastic and will break easily. Another cost saving measure.

Enjoy

Gregr


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As mentioned, Monoprice is a great place to go for wire and terminals.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Monoprice does ship to canada but it does get pricey - onlybestrated is a nice Canadian alternative.



> What I heard was this new relaxed (everything played out clearly to a higher detail) between notes there is a great sense of calm I did not feel before. But there was some confusion, out of phase, timing of instrument reproduction was out of whack.
> 
> Just hear this, for those who have had the experience I have had with the right cables "no explanation is necessary". For those who have not had the experience, "No explanation is possible". You have to experience this phenomena for yourself before you will understand what the other half of the population is talking about.
> 
> But it is OK as long as you like your music. You do not need to worry about anybody else.


Oh? Then I invite you to attempt James Randi's one million dollar blind test challenge. Surely that's a worthwhile venture!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope you have not taken any of my thoughts as malicious or antagonistic. The point of all this for me is understanding Audio electronics and improving my listening experience and when/if it ever becomes possible to recreate the original moment precisely..., well. I won't hold my breath for that. But Mobile Fidelity is remastering CD's and DVD's to a 24bit/192khz or was that 32bit well it is an amazing amount of information per clock cycle. 

What does this million dollar test prove? Is this evidence that any moderately priced amp will do. Or is this simply a display that two disparate amps can be made to sound so similar that they are indistinguishable. Does he/she use cheap cables or expensive to accomplish mediocrity, or is the room treated giving the more sophisticated electronics a disadvantage. In any case," No thank you". I'll just continue with my humble system. A tweak a day keeps the mind at play.

This is working for me. Besides what I am doing is not a one tweak comparison. it has taken many changes and tweaking those changes, it is many tweaks and some outcomes are not small but mostly it is the cumulative effect that is amazing.:rubeyes:

Gregr


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Fitz (or anyone else)

Inside the wall for my wall plates, can you send me the link from monoprice of what I need since no Banana plug is necessary?

Are those it ? Anything cheaper?

What do you suggest?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Gregr, the fact that you instantly decline pretty much reveals all I need to know as far as your willingness to truly learn the truth... you're skeptic of a test which strives to show you reality yet you firmly believe something as trivial as cable can have any sort of audible impact.

I'll leave you to your own devices, misguided and naive as they may be. I do recommend you perform your own double blind testing comparing your "amazing" equipment with the "mediocre" stuff we "settle for", but i'm sure you won't. The placebo effect of "hearing a difference" is well-ingrained in your mind and you most certainly fear the idea of it being exactly that. Understandably so, considering the amount of publications which exist solely upon the promotion of snake oil. 

At the very least though, I'll link you to some articles which will likely be meaningless to you:

http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...n-audio-cable-vendor-is-selling-you-snake-oil
http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/pear-cables-worst-tech
http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/pear-cable-science
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/cables/speaker-cable-face-off-1
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/cables/speaker-cable-face-off-1
http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/dielectric-absorption-in-cables-debunked
http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/interview-with-dr-howard-johnson-about-skin-effect



> Inside the wall for my wall plates, can you send me the link from monoprice of what I need since no Banana plug is necessary?


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=3324&seq=1&format=2


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ yup that - on both front and back you have a choice between banana plugs or screw down onto bare wire - just use the latter inside the walls.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am not going to rebut anything you say.

Can we take this out of the way of Italbro's thread for help on a Home Theater. I believe he hinted earlier he would rather steer away from arguments. I started a new thread on this very thing but I can't find it. He might benefit from this discussion but I don't feel comfortable. 

Gregr


----------

